# Filtration equipment



## hybrid (Oct 8, 2008)

I am looking for some feedback on the mini-jet wine filters. How well do they
really work, ease of use, and most importantly how long do they last before
something breaks. I ferment about 15 gallons a year on average.


----------



## cpfan (Oct 9, 2008)

Love my Mini Jet. I have put much more than 15 gallons a year through it for about 8 years. Replaced the hoses once (just because). I haven't used it for a year now (due to a long distance move). Expect it to work just finelater this year.

Steve


----------



## Sacalait (Oct 10, 2008)

I've had one for 5 years and run 40gals+/- through it each year without any problems. I now have to fill the intake line with wine prior to starting the pump as it has lost some of it's ability to draw wine directly from the carboy into the pump but that doesn't present a big problem.


----------



## twissty (Oct 19, 2008)

Mine works great. I've had it for about five years now and I filter about 50 gallons a year with it. 

It really improves the clarity of your wine, especially whites and blushes. I generally don't use any finings at all since i got it.

I also use the pump without the filter to transfer wine in situations where I can avoid lifting a full carboy or demi-john.


----------



## rms1 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Mixing Filters in a Mini Jet Filter*

Of those who have a Mini Jet Filter, have you mixed filter pads or is there no reason to. I've just bought a Mini Filter and I'm thinking of a number 3 pad first, a number 2 pad second and finally a number 1 pad. Has anyone tried out a mixed combination, if so, what were the results and did it prove/improve anything?


----------



## twissty (Oct 22, 2008)

rms1 said:


> Of those who have a Mini Jet Filter, have you mixed filter pads or is there no reason to. I've just bought a Mini Filter and I'm thinking of a number 3 pad first, a number 2 pad second and finally a number 1 pad. Has anyone tried out a mixed combination, if so, what were the results and did it prove/improve anything?




The way it works is that it divides the flow to all three pads at once, not through one at a time.

Three different pads would not be like filtering in stages. 

Using too fine of pads will take colour and taste out of your wine.


----------



## Luc (Oct 22, 2008)

hybrid said:


> I am looking for some feedback on the mini-jet wine filters. How well do they
> really work, ease of use, and most importantly how long do they last before
> something breaks. I ferment about 15 gallons a year on average.



Why do you want to filter the wines ???
Ever thought about that ???

I make loads of wines each year and I never
filter my wine.

Luc


----------



## twissty (Oct 22, 2008)

Luc said:


> Why do you want to filter the wines ???
> Ever thought about that ???
> 
> I make loads of wines each year and I never
> ...



Filtering definately improves the appearance. You can filter a clear wine and make it shine. Afterall, enjoying wine is all about the senses, and sight is one of them. 

Filtering reduces the need to use additives like finings and stabilizers, especially in kits. 

Filtering also helps to de-gas a wine without whipping a bunch of air into it. 

It will not, however save a bad wine or replace patience and time in the winemaking process. 


Luc, if you have a chance to borrow or rent a filter outfit sometime, give it a try and judge for yourself.


----------



## rms1 (Oct 23, 2008)

*Thanks*

I appreciate your input, both of you. 

Twissty, I suspect you would recommend using a number 2 filter then?

Luc, I'm using concentrates to come up with my wine. I've tried numerous things to try to clear my wine of sediment, Bentonite, Pectic Enzyme, and Isinglass. The Isinglass seems to have done the best job, but when I bottled my last batch of cab, after using Isinglass, I noticed a few flecks of something in the wine. Now I'm going to try a filtering system. Have you had success with something else?


----------



## twissty (Oct 23, 2008)

As a starting point, I'd reccommend #1 (coarse) for reds and #2 for whites. 

The only time I ever used a #3 was when i was Kegging a very light beer for some picky friends and wanted it to get all the yeast out. 


I'd suggest you try leaving the finings out of your next kit and see how it clears on it's own. Perhaps rack it an extra time and give it some extra time in the secondary. In some cases the finings will actually contribute to the cloudiness in your wine. 

Another way to clear it is to put the carboy in a cold place at about 35°F for a few weeks.


----------



## rms1 (Oct 23, 2008)

*Thanks for additional info*

As I mentioned, the cab was clear except for some specks of something. Now that I have the filter, per your suggestion, I will try a batch without the finings.
Thanks.


----------



## winemaker81 (Nov 21, 2008)

Filtering strips fine particles from the wine which can affect taste and color. I've met a few people who could taste a wine and tell if it was filtered or not. MY palate is no where near that sensitive!

I used to be part owner of a Buon Vino plate filter, worked beautifully. While I started out using the coarse, medium, & fine plates, I ended up just using the coarse. That will certainly strip sediment out of the wine. But I wouldn't stop using fining agents! You want the wine as clear as possible before filtering -- muddy wine will plug the filter and make the machine work harder. If you're doing 5 gallon batches it may not make that much difference but for larger batches it will.

But like Luc I don't filter any more. I use a variety of fining agents and typically have no sediment in the bottle even after 5 years.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 4, 2008)

I use the cheap "Ole" gravity filter when i really need to but most wines I do I dont need to filter as time typically does its thing.


----------

